# So Pure espresso machines



## UriStamonov (May 20, 2020)

Hi all! 

Been lurking a while and looking for something to replace / upgrade our Sage Bambino Plus. 

I'm keen on the Lelit Victoria (from BB) but in my fanatical searching have come across a company called "So Pure", who make a small machine with PID called the EVA:





__





Professional Barista Eva Coffee Machine - So Pure Beverage Technology






www.so-purecoffee.co.uk





I can't seem to find any info on this machine (or the company) anywhere. 

Has anyone heard of them? 

Wasn't sure where to post this, hope this is in an acceptable category. 

Thanks! 

Greg


----------



## UriStamonov (May 20, 2020)

Bit of a bump...I guess this means nobody has one or has heard of them?

My hunch is these are rebadged machines but I could be wrong

*EDIT: Looks like the are rebadged Ascaso Dream / Dream PID machines to my eye*


----------

